# [UTF-8 & X] ca marche ou bien ?

## marvin rouge

bon, ca fait quelques jours que je galère, alors je m'en remet à votre sagacité.

Voilà le problème: pour utiliser E17 et ses composants, vaut mieux être en utf8. Donc je me dit que je vais tenter le passage. Doc utilisée: sur le forum il y a un HOWTO et je trouve aussi le sujet sur le WIKI

Configuration !

```
#locale -a 

C

en_US

en_US.utf8

fr_FR

fr_FR@euro

fr_FR.utf8

POSIX

#locale

LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=fr_FR.UTF-8

#grep -i unicode /etc/rc.conf 

UNICODE="yes"

```

dans /etc/conf.d/keymaps

```
KEYMAP="-u fr-pc"
```

 (d'après le WIKI)

Et aussi, nls-utf8 en module dans le kernel, est le module est chargé.

Et maintenant, les problèmes:

- fvwm (ou twm, ou ... ) est super lent, en particulier pour lancer un terminal. Plusieurs secondes ... bug #71747

- pas d'accents corrects dans les terminaux et dans certaines applis (que ce soit avec gdm en utilisant "locale  system", ou avec entrance

- pas d'accent non plus dans les consoles

(tout marchait très bien en iso-...-1)

En plus je m'apercois que plusieurs personnes ont eu ce genre de problème ici, mais j'ai pas trouvé de solution claire. 

Est-ce que quelqu'un arrive a faire fonctionner l'utf8 correctement ? En console et sous X ?

----------

## kernelsensei

moi j'ai tout en utf8, avec gtk2 ca passe super !

Evas supporte l'utf8, mais pas Etox ni Ewl (Aux dernieres nouvelles en tout cas ! Je me suis heurté a ce probleme quand je voulais afficher des caracteres japonais dernierement en jouant avec Ewl).

Autrement mon gdm marche super !

gnome-terminal aussi !

enfin tout ce qui est gtk2 quoi !

----------

## marvin rouge

je viens de redémarrer sous gnome, pour tester:

 - lancement de Eterm: pour avoir la main, environ 5 secondes, à 100% du proc. pas d'accents.

 - lancement de gnome-terminal : quasi-instantané. accents ok.

 - lancement d'applis gtk : rapide, comme d'habitude.

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> moi j'ai tout en utf8, avec gtk2 ca passe super ! 

 et en console, ca passe comment ? comment tu as défini le CONSOLEFONT et CONSOLETRANSLATION dans /etc/rc.conf ?

EDIT: d'ailleurs, si je passe firefox en utf8, il me met des petits "diamants" à la place des accents ...

----------

## kernelsensei

ben en console ca passe aussi, ya unicode-{start|stop} !

pour firefox c'est normal que ca passe pas bien si l'encodage de la page elle meme n'est pas utf8 !

----------

## marvin rouge

 */etc/rc.conf wrote:*   

> # UNICODE specifies whether you want to have UNICODE support in the console.
> 
> # If you set it to yes, please make sure to set a UNICODE aware CONSOLEFONT
> 
> # and KEYMAP.
> ...

 

et du coup il me semblait que y'avait pas besoin de unicode_start

firefox : oui, bien sur ...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## marvin rouge

bon, je me répond pour Eterm et l'unicode: ca marche pas ! *man Eterm wrote:*   

> MULTICHAR CONTEXT
> 
>               Behavior for multi-byte fonts and encodings are defined here.  This context does not exist by default.
> 
>             encoding { eucj | sjis | euckr | big5 | gb | iso-10646 }
> ...

 y'a pas unicode. et d'ailleurs, je déconseille de faire unicode_start dans un Eterm.

je vais aller voir du coté de rxvt, mais si vous avez des suggestion de terminaux, avec transparence (fausse) et unicode, je suis preneur.

----------

## kernelsensei

rxvt-unicode, gnome-terminal, xterm

----------

## zdra

il n'y a rien à faire, mais un "man fork" (ou tout autre man en vf) dans gnome-terminal affiche toujours des petits carré à la place des accens qd on est en utf8.

----------

## kernelsensei

et la on pose la question con :

C'est quoi l'encoding pour la manpage ??  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zdra

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> et la on pose la question con :
> 
> C'est quoi l'encoding pour la manpage ?? 

 

et là kernel_sensei réponds.....

----------

## marvin rouge

mais c'est très con alors ce système. l'utf8, c'est sensé être la panacée universelle, mais bon, pas d'accents dans les man, et le serveur X qui laggue ...

et pourquoi une console en utf8 elle ne pourrait pas être capable de lire un fichier encodé en iso, si l'utf8 est universel ?

----------

## kernelsensei

ben en fait je sais pas, ca doit etre du iso je pense  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> mais c'est très con alors ce système. l'utf8, c'est sensé être la panacée universelle, mais bon, pas d'accents dans les man, et le serveur X qui laggue ...
> 
> et pourquoi une console en utf8 elle ne pourrait pas être capable de lire un fichier encodé en iso, si l'utf8 est universel ?

 

l'utf8 est universel dans le sens ou il supporte toutes les langues !! et  pas tous les ENCODAGES !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> l'utf8 est universel dans le sens ou il supporte toutes les langues !! et  pas tous les ENCODAGES ! 

 

ouais. en fait je râle juste pour la forme. d'ici quelques temps, ca ce sera amélioré.   :Very Happy: 

Bref. n'empêche que toutes ces histoires d'encodage, de localisation de fonts et d'accents, c'est vraiment mal foutu (de manière générale) sous linux. Et puis y'a pas de doc claire qui résume tout ca, c'est à chaque fois des "trucs" qui dépendent de la distro ....

enfin. je crois surtout que j'ai envie de raler. pas grave.

----------

## gulivert

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   l'utf8 est universel dans le sens ou il supporte toutes les langues !! et  pas tous les ENCODAGES !  
> 
> ouais. en fait je râle juste pour la forme. d'ici quelques temps, ca ce sera amélioré.  
> 
> Bref. n'empêche que toutes ces histoires d'encodage, de localisation de fonts et d'accents, c'est vraiment mal foutu (de manière générale) sous linux. Et puis y'a pas de doc claire qui résume tout ca, c'est à chaque fois des "trucs" qui dépendent de la distro ....
> ...

 

Ben je suis plutot daccord avec toi, perso je trouve aussi que c'est plutot mal foutu, pour un noob, c'est plus que compliqué de passé tout le system en FR sous linux. De plus faut éditer pas mal de fichier, suivant les distos en créer des suplémentaires, et encore par dessus ça chargé le module correspondant au noyau (la phase la plus facil, mais faut pas l'oublier)

M'enfin Linux n'est pas connu pour sa simplicité de configuration, n'est-ce pas? C'est pour ça qu'on (je) l'aime   :Cool: 

----------

## zdra

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> M'enfin Linux n'est pas connu pour sa simplicité de configuration, n'est-ce pas? C'est pour ça qu'on (je) l'aime  

 

C'est pour ça qu'on aime gentoo.... mais linux peut-etre facile à utiliser avec une mandrake ou fedora, à l'install on coche la langue qu'on veut et c'est tout...

----------

## bosozoku

 *zdra wrote:*   

> C'est pour ça qu'on aime gentoo.... mais linux peut-etre facile à utiliser avec une mandrake ou fedora, à l'install on coche la langue qu'on veut et c'est tout...

 

+1  :Very Happy: 

----------

## marvin rouge

ouais, enfin sous mandrake (me rappelle plus trop, ca fait longtemps) tu peux aussi galérer pour les polices et les accents. Surtout si tu n'y as pas pensé dès l'installation. J'aime mieux la gestion gentoo ... mon opinion à 2 sous.

En fait, amha, le problème c'est qu'il n'y a pas de gestion centralisée des fonts. Genre un fichier /etc/conf.d/conf_des_fontes_pour_tout_le_système avec dedans:

-localisation des fontes 

-les fontes pour la console

-les fontes sous X

-les encodages

et puis quand un programme a besoin d'utiliser des fontes, il va pas chercher son propre fichier de conf à la con: faites un slocate font | grep etc pour voir de quoi je parle; et là on oublie /etc/X11/xorg.conf, qui contient des chemins pour les fonts ... etc ...

----------

## zdra

On dévie du sujet, mais en fait de maniere général je trouves qu'il faudrait faire un TRES gros ménage à faire dans /etc pour adopter une méthode centralisée et unifiée. c'est uniquement de cette maniere qu'on poura avoir des systemes linux vraiment facile ! Car pour l'instant avec tout ces fichiers de config qui ont chacun une syntax différente et variant d'une distrib à l'autre, ce qui rend tres compliqué la conception d'outils de configuration automatique et indépendant de la distrib.

Ca fait qq temps que jpenses que la prochaine GROSSE révolution dans les systemes linux (unix meme ?) sera une centralisation/unification des configurations de tout les programmes.

Ca demandera beaucoup de travaille, beaucoup de réflection pour pas se précipiter sur une solution qui montrera ses limites 2ans plus tard, et surtout un grand effort pour convaincre tlm d'adopter un standard. Mais si ça se fait un jours linux deviendra réellement un paradis   :Cool: 

----------

## grenouille

ouais on a qu'à mettre une base de registre  :Very Happy: Last edited by grenouille on Thu Dec 16, 2004 7:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

 *zdra wrote:*   

> On dévie du sujet, mais en fait de maniere général je trouves qu'il faudrait faire un TRES gros ménage à faire dans /etc pour adopter une méthode centralisée et unifiée. c'est uniquement de cette maniere qu'on poura avoir des systemes linux vraiment facile ! Car pour l'instant avec tout ces fichiers de config qui ont chacun une syntax différente et variant d'une distrib à l'autre, ce qui rend tres compliqué la conception d'outils de configuration automatique et indépendant de la distrib.
> 
> Ca fait qq temps que jpenses que la prochaine GROSSE révolution dans les systemes linux (unix meme ?) sera une centralisation/unification des configurations de tout les programmes.
> 
> Ca demandera beaucoup de travaille, beaucoup de réflection pour pas se précipiter sur une solution qui montrera ses limites 2ans plus tard, et surtout un grand effort pour convaincre tlm d'adopter un standard. Mais si ça se fait un jours linux deviendra réellement un paradis  

 

ouais et on en profite pour tout balancer en utf8  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *grenouille wrote:*   

> ouais on a qu'à mettre une base de registre 

 

http://linuxfr.org/2004/08/30/17120.html  :Very Happy: 

----------

## grenouille

houla j'avais po vu   :Shocked: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *grenouille wrote:*   

> houla j'avais po vu  

 

ouais mais ya jute le nom qui fait peur, le principe est tres bien je trouve :

- chaque fichier independant (pas comme sous win ou c'est 1 base de registres)

- format standardise ( XML ?)

- reste editable via vim /etc/...  :Very Happy: 

en gros c'est juste une centralisation virtuelle des fichiers de conf ..

----------

## marvin rouge

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - format standardise ( XML ?)
> 
> 

 

ca ca m'embete un peu. pas le format standardisé, mais le XML. Ca veut dire que ca va devenir de plus en plus compliqué de comprendre/modifier un fichier de conf. Ca rajoute une abstraction pas forcément utile. Enfin je dis ca, c'est parce que je sais pas parler en XML.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   
> 
> - format standardise ( XML ?)
> 
>  
> ...

 

ben non, parce que si t'es pas un l33t en XML, il y aura des outils graphiques ...

pour faire simple, c'est une sorte de gros gconf pour tout le systeme, accessible en graphique, fonctionne avec des clefs / valeurs, mais reste accessible avec un editeur de texte normal via ~/.gconf

----------

## marvin rouge

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *marvin rouge wrote:*   ... 
> 
> ben non, parce que si t'es pas un l33t en XML, il y aura des outils graphiques ...
> 
> pour faire simple, c'est une sorte de gros gconf pour tout le systeme, accessible en graphique, fonctionne avec des clefs / valeurs, mais reste accessible avec un editeur de texte normal via ~/.gconf

 

C'est pas forcément un bon exemple, gconf, non ? Je veux dire, j'ai jamais réussi à trouver ca clair et bien fait (je suis peut être obtus et borné). Mais du coup j'ai jamais bien réussi à faire ce que je voulais sous gnome. Ca fait très "usine à gaz".  A la limite, la config de fvwm parait plus simple ... J'arrive pas à trouver d'exemple de configurateur graphique bien foutu.

Ce que je voulais dire en parlant du XML: imagine t'as planté ton serveur X, ou alors t'en as pas. Donc pour éditer ta config, c'est nano ou vim. Et là tu peux faire 2 sortes d'erreurs: sur la config proprement dite (mauvaise écriture des clés ou des valeurs, mauvais choix des clés ou des valeurs), mais en plus, tu peux faire des erreurs de syntaxe sur le XML. Regarde le nombre de gens sur le forum qui se plantent à cause d'une mauvaise config du fstab (genre /dev/ROOT, ou bien le mauvais filesystem ...). Et bien ce nombre de gens qui se plantent sur ce genre d'erreur risque d'augmenter parce que en plus, ils vont ajouter les erreurs XML aux erreurs de config (que va t'il se passer si on oublie une balise dans le fstab ?).

bref, je suis pas trop pour. Mais ca demande discussion  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zdra

L'avantage justement c'est que tout est possible, xml, ligne de commande, nano, (g)vi(m), X, ncurse meme pourquoi pas.....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash$ kdb get system/filesystems/boot/mpoint
> 
> bash# kdb set system/sw/XFree/Screen/Display/Modes 1280x1024
> ...

 

Et surtout à partir du moment où tout est armonisé il ne reste plus qu'a faire des frontend, t'aime pas l'xml ben tu peux faire une programme qui exporte les clef dans un fichier de la syntax que tu veux, et qui réimporte le tout dans la hierarchie apres modification avec ton nano adoré  :Wink: 

[EDIT] completement OFF   :Laughing: 

[EDIT] elektra pour gentoo ça se réduit à un monologue d'un gas sur bugzilla: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63417

----------

## marvin rouge

 *zdra wrote:*   

> [EDIT] completement OFF  

 

Pas vraiment, en fait.  Combien de gens sont rebutés par linux à cause de la configuration, et en particulier à cause de la configuration des fontes / encodages / langages ?

Bon je viens de relire les specs du projet Elektra (ca ne s'appelle plus "base de registre", et tant mieux !) c'est ici : http://elektra.sourceforge.net/

OK. Je suis un peu plus enthousiaste qu'à la première lecture. Mais si je puis me permettre, ca va etre un sacré bordel à integrer, non ? C'est pas demain que mon système va paser en utf8   :Confused: 

----------

## zdra

Je viens de tester l'ebuild de buzilla... ça marche plutot bien ! Bon évidement pour utiliser les configs qu'il me genere il faut que jpatch tout une série de programme comme xorg, ce que j'ai pas trop envie de faire pour l'instant.

Par contre quand je vois les fichier qu'il genere sur base de mon fstab et de xorg.conf, j'aime pas trop.... 1 fichier par clef et un dossier par rubrique de xorg ça fait beaucoup trop je trouves.... perso je mettrais un fichier par rubrique avec un ptit coup de xml dans le fichier pour donner les valeurs à chaque clef... Fin bon le but est de rester hyper général pour pouvoir mettre tout les types de config dans un meme format, donc ça se justifie.

----------

## marvin rouge

oh, j'avais pas vu qu'il y avait un ebuild sur bugzilla. Pour ceux qui cherchent, c'est le #63417 : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63417

Merci zdra.

je vais peut être tester ca dans un chroot. quand j'aurai le temps. à suivre ...

----------

## zdra

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [EDIT] elektra pour gentoo ça se réduit à un monologue d'un gas sur bugzilla: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63417

 

Je l'avais mi en [edit]  :Wink: 

----------

## Longfield

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   
> 
> - format standardise ( XML ?)
> 
>  
> ...

 

ouais, bon en même temps je suis pas un expert en XML non plus, mais j'en ai tâté un petit peu, et à éditer à la main c'est vraiment pas compliqué ! En plus y'a des libs de parsers XML dans à peu près tous les langages je pense  :Very Happy: 

En plus à la limite même je trouve plus clair et plus explicite qu'un "simple" fichier de texte pour une config parce que t'as des champs (entourés par des balises) qui te permettraient des mieux naviguer à l'intérieur : ça ressemblerait pas mal à un fichier xorg.conf !

----------

## zdra

Et d'ailleur, pour couper court au probleme XML, l'xml n'est qu'une interface "artificiel" aux clef/valeurs de config ! Les configs sont réellement stoquées de la maniere suivante par exemple le fichier

/etc/kdb/system/sw/XFree/handmade/Monitor/Monitor0/ModelName

contient 

```

RG002

40

<DATA>

LCD Panel 1024x768
```

Les 3 premieres lignes je sais pas ce que c'est, mais la clef a pour valeur simplement ce qui est apres <DATA>. Donc un fichier par clef, et pas de grande structure xml....

Par contre comme c'est pas tres pratique sous cette forme, l'outils kdb permet d'exporter toute une partie de la hierarchie dans un fichier XML, par exemple on importe tout les config de xfree dans un fichier XML, on le modifie avec un éditer de texte normal directement dans la structure XML puis on réimporte le fichier modifié dans la hierarchie des fichiers normal. Donc l'xml n'est qu'une interface parmis les autres, et on est pas obligé de passer par là... c'est juste que c'est quand meme plus facile pour un outils graphique de modifier dans une structure XML (grace à des librairies) que de devoir se balader sans arret dans la hierarchie des fichiers...

----------

## marvin rouge

d'accord, je m'incline, pas de problème pour le XML.

Et du coup zdra, ca ressemble à quoi l'équivalent du fstab ? faut faire un kdb ls -d system/fstab pour voir l'ensemble des entrées ?

----------

## zdra

une ptite image  illustre bien:

Donc un dossier par entrée de fstab, et dans ce dossier un fichier par option, et chaque fichier contient la valeur. Et quand on demande d'exporter tout ça en xml, ça donne ceci

----------

